
Is Instagram app crashing for anyone else? - dtmmax33
Keeps crashing for me on Android (Nexus 6P)
======
cchubitunes
Same here too. Crashes frequently on Android when scrolling through the feed.

------
arkokoley
It does. Whenever I am going through the stories. Started a few days ago.

